# computer advice please?



## gilljc (10 Feb 2016)

Not really scroll saw advice, but connected for me. 
I have finally totally scrambled the brain of my old laptop, and have just ordered a new one.
The advice I need is about what else I need to get for it, I'm sure that in early years office was already installed when I bought a computer?
Anyway, do I need Microsoft office, which version? 
I mainly use computer for storing pics and patterns, for email (the bit I have really got in a mess with), facebook, internet and occasionally use word for letters etc. will install inkscape again as I use it a lot for cobbling together images for patterns.
When I get the new one, I may be able to get the old one away to be unscrambled
remember the old joke about the woman who asked where to get 710 for her car engine? That's me with computer stuff......


----------



## Niimus (10 Feb 2016)

You might want to add Gimp as well as Inkscape ...

Also Adobe Acrobat Reader for PDF's

Microsoft Office is seldom required for Scroll saw stuff  but whatever else you need it for will define which version you require


Martin


----------



## mseries (10 Feb 2016)

Do you need Microsofy Office ? Only you can answer that. I doubt a new computer will come with it pre-installed, you'ld need to buy it. You can probably only get the latest version now anyway. Or use Libre Office /Open Office which doesn't need to be paid for to use legally. Email, you may be able to use your browser and webmail if your provide provides a webmail interface, if not, Mozilla Thunderbird is a free email client which works well. For internet stuff (browser), Firefox or Chrome or Opera. If you are getting a windows PC it'll come with Internet Explorer anyway. Regarding Inkscape, which I know nothing about, it may not be compatible with your new computer.


----------



## JSW (10 Feb 2016)

Forget buying Microsoft Office, you don't need it, try OpenOffice instead. https://www.openoffice.org/download/index.html


----------



## Aggrajag (10 Feb 2016)

Windows 10 comes with a free email client


----------



## Rhossydd (10 Feb 2016)

JSW":1hxes0hu said:


> Forget buying Microsoft Office, you don't need it, try OpenOffice instead.


+1 I'm gently moving over completely to OO and find it's so close to MS Office the there's hardly any learning to do.
Nice and legally free too.


----------



## Chippygeoff (10 Feb 2016)

Hi Gill. I feel a back up external drive would be a good investment to give you peace of mind. I use microsoft office for most of my name signs, it's so quick and easy, I use an apple i mac and it's the 2008 version of office that does it for me. I have tried the latest version of office and found it a nightmare trying to navigate and it took ages to make a simple name sign so hopefully the 2008 version will last me a bit longer.


----------



## mseries (10 Feb 2016)

Aggrajag":3qvceho8 said:


> Windows 10 comes with a free email client


 It's not free it's included in your Windows licence which isn't free. But if it works and you are happy with Microsoft, why not use it. Webmail makes life an awful lot easier though.


----------



## ChrisR (10 Feb 2016)

Gill.

Warning, whatever else you do, don’t have Windows 10, as an operating system, in my opinion it is complete rubbish. Unfortunately I had Windows 8.1, so Windows 10 was down loaded to my computer automatically I had no choice. I think Windows 10, is intended for the computer literate, but not for the none computer savvy like me. :? 

It also makes the computer run very slow, and dumps you out of Web sites after a few minuets normally when visiting a site like this, to post a comment I have to revisit the site at least a couple of times, I get this annoying message (Hm this page can’t be displayed) or words to that effect.

Also if you have Windows 10, Microsoft can monitor every move you make on the internet, and you cannot stop them, apparently the right to do this is hidden in their (terms and conditions). :evil: 

Take care.

Chris.


----------



## mseries (10 Feb 2016)

sounds like you have a dodgy machine ChrisR, what you describe isn't normal behaviour for Windows10


----------



## gilljc (10 Feb 2016)

thanks all - a huge help, am really grateful  
new computer should arrive tomorrow, it comes with windows 10 which I have resisted downloading onto current computer, so will see how I get on.
have already got all important stuff (Patterns etc) on a hard drive
Years ago I had a version of word on a computer that allowed me to do all sorts of fancy stuff with wordart, but my present one doesn't, hence inkscape, which I still don't understand very well, but there are some excellent tutorials by a guy called Travis, who I have 'met' before on Steve Good's forum
Am really chuffed I won't need to spend a fortune on a programme I hardly use =D> 
fingers crossed I don't scramble the new computer too soon :roll:

EEk! just read you reply ChrisR, sorry, but hope it's your machine, really need things to be easier :shock:


----------



## Rhossydd (10 Feb 2016)

gilljc":2w4zo173 said:


> it comes with windows 10


Don't worry, it'll be fine on a new system. Don't pay any attention to the opinions of people who claim not to know anything about a subject.


----------



## ChrisR (10 Feb 2016)

mseries":wcidxqh5 said:


> sounds like you have a dodgy machine ChrisR, what you describe isn't normal behaviour for Windows10



Read the reviews on Microsoft own site, there are thousands of reviews, I only scanned down through a few hundred, and there was not a good word said in favour of 10, made my review which I thought was almost libel, to be quite mild in comparison.

Also, forgot to say in my other post, my Email has not worked since Windows 10, forced its way onto my computer. :evil: 

Chris.


----------



## Rhossydd (10 Feb 2016)

ChrisR":11db67vq said:


> Windows 10, forced its way onto my computer


You have a choice. If you don't like what you've done installing 10, revert to your previous version of Windows.


----------



## JimiJimi (10 Feb 2016)

Chris

I upgraded to Windows 10 from 8.1, hated it, and downgraded again, following the advice here:

http://www.howtogeek.com/220723/how-to- ... -7-or-8.1/

Jimi


----------



## mseries (10 Feb 2016)

gilljc":1o0k7tvb said:


> EEk! just read you reply ChrisR, sorry, but hope it's your machine, really need things to be easier :shock:


Pre-installed it'll almost certainly be OK, if not send it back.


----------



## mseries (10 Feb 2016)

ChrisR":17joykyw said:


> mseries":17joykyw said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like you have a dodgy machine ChrisR, what you describe isn't normal behaviour for Windows10
> ...


Shan't be doing that, no real interest in Microsoft Windows, I switched to Linux years ago.


----------



## Aggrajag (11 Feb 2016)

I tried window 8 and 8.1 and hated them, reverted to 7. Finally did the free upgrade to 10 about 6 months ago flawlessly (this is on a 5 year old PC) and I think it's great. Everything works 100%, not one single problem.


----------



## gilljc (11 Feb 2016)

That's reassuring, currently on windows 7, so hopefully will be able to cope with the differences


----------



## ChrisR (11 Feb 2016)

Rhossydd":2m30z0p3 said:


> ChrisR":2m30z0p3 said:
> 
> 
> > Windows 10, forced its way onto my computer
> ...




I did not install Windows 10, as I was running 8.1, Windows 10 installed automatically, I did not understand the operation of 8.1, and understand even less with 10, despite getting a Dummies book on 10. 

(Evan the Dummies books are getting to technical, for my generation). :? 

I had XP Media version for many years, I was comfortable with that, but only used the basic moves, never used the Media part.

Take care.

Chris.


----------



## Claymore (11 Feb 2016)

.........


----------



## Emanuel (11 Feb 2016)

JimiJimi":3s05d9ls said:


> Chris
> 
> I upgraded to Windows 10 from 8.1, hated it, and downgraded again, following the advice here:
> 
> ...


 jimi, I don't think he can downgrade to w 8.1. as his laptop came pre-installed with windows 10. If you have windows 8 or 8.1 on you computer, then you can upgrade for free, but I don't think you can do it the other way around.
I have windows 10 on my laptop and I can't say that I like it, but I got used with it so I am going to leave it for now.
I didn't like windows 8 either. The best one was w 7.


----------



## Rhossydd (11 Feb 2016)

ChrisR":pavzrbty said:


> Windows 10 installed automatically,


You allowed the system to do that by not configuring the system correctly.

If you don't know what you're doing, don't give advice to others.


----------



## Alexam (11 Feb 2016)

It is my understanding that although Windows 10 can install automatically onto your PC, it still requires the finanl authority to complete. If that is not given, then it reverts to the original system, or so I have been told. It therefore seems that Chris may have done this without realising what he was doing, as I feel sure many people may have. I don't think it is a question of not configuring the system correctly.

I think Chris was only trying to be helpful to the extent of his knowledge, like the majority of us here, but there are those who do not give any margin of error in their understanding.

I have chosen not to download Windows 10, at least for the time being, as I am perfectly happy with my W7 Ultimate and do feel that there may still be 'bugs' to be sorted out.


----------



## woodfarmer (11 Feb 2016)

My advice would be to install ubuntu 15 with Mate on your old machine. You probably wont want to move to another machine. All the software you will want either comes with it or is downloadable. Everything is free,


----------



## gilljc (11 Feb 2016)

Well, here I am on new computer  BUT I now have two computers and a phone all unable to send or receive emails  
Have reset passwords for Microsoft and BT, which has not helped, going to need to take them all along to an expert  
Thanks for all the suggestions, and it is nice to know I am not alone in really not knowing about computers


----------



## scrimper (13 Feb 2016)

Here is my take on windows 10. I have installed it on 3 desktops and one laptop, I still have 1 desktop running W7 (which I will convert to W10 at some point) IMHO W10 works just fine in fact it's not a lot different to W7 and every programme I use (even very antiquated ones) seem to work perfectly fine on W10.
Once windows 10 is installed (and also after it does any major upgrades) go into the settings menu and turn all the 'spying' stuff especially under the privacy tag, this will prevent your info being sent to MS and it will also speed up your PC.

After you have 'fettled' W10 it will look and work not much different to W7, if you asked me what advantage does W10 have over W7 I don't think I could give any except that W10 is the future and MS have said there will not be any more such as W11 so they will just keep updating this version whereas W7 will gradually become unsupported. If you are undecided about upgrading to W10 for free make sure you do so before July 29th 2016 as after that day you will have to pay!

If you have already upgraded to W10 make sure you change the privacy issues in the settings menu (plenty of info on-line how to do this)
and Make sure System restore is still turned on for your OS drive (C drive) as some installations and upgrades to W10 default to system restore being turned off!


----------



## scrimper (13 Feb 2016)

Niimus":3jbdcbkv said:


> Also Adobe Acrobat Reader for PDF's



Can I just suggest using Foxit reader rather than Adobe for PDf's, Adobe reader is very bloated and buggy and is often susceptible to virus attacks, Whereas Foxit is small, secure and fast, like Adobe it is free.
https://www.foxitsoftware.com/products/pdf-reader/


----------

